# Fessenden Coyote results



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

FESSENDEN FIRE DEPARTMENT COYOTE TOURNAMENT
RULES

1. Entry fee.$60 per team pre registered or $65 day of (66% pay back) 1st place - 35% 2nd place - 25% 3rd - 20% 4th place - 15% 5th place - 5%

2. Largest coyotes ($10) and smallest coyotes ($10) weighs will be taken at check in (100% payback)

3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or snowmobiles

4. Predators can be taken with any center fire, shotgun, rim fire or bow

5. No more than two people on a team. One vehicle only

6. Core Temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified

7. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Band will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the book

8. All entrants must be available to answer question at both morning and evening check ins.

9. No live dogs or decoys

10. No bating

11. Mouth call, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used

12. No pooling of animals

13. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contests responsibility to check - in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30 am and 7:00 pm

14. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you

15. All coyotes will be inspected and will be dotion to the tournament to help coer the cost of the event
TEAM MEMBERS
___________________________ ____________________________________

The additional 33% goes to support the Fessenden Fire Department. 
There will also be a gun raffle after the hunt. 
Any questions call Chris (701)341-0794 
We would like for you to pre register.
Name_______________________ Name_______________________ $60 Entry fee 
Address____________________Address______________________ ____________________________ __________________________ 
age_________ phone_______________ age___________ phone___________ 
E-mail________________________ E-mail_____________________

send to 
Chris Werlinger 
1340 37th st ne
harvey nd 58341


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm liking the date. Going to do what I can to make it!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

$500 prize money added :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking promising that me and papapete can make it! Hoping! Never mind the $, are you making that great food again?!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman

Where is the check in at and what time in the morning?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

bunker bar main street fessenden


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman said:


> bunker bar main street fessenden


What time will you be there at, and is there a meeting or can we just come get blocks and head out? Me and papapete will be there. We will try not to hit a deer, if we do I'll save you a backstrap!


----------



## castiron (Jan 14, 2014)

Me and cousin are gonna head down, is there anywhere to stay in Fessenden Friday night or where is the next closest place to crash, and we might possibly be interested in a brew or two, but I see that there is a bar in Fessenden so that's covered. Looking forward to a fun day and maybe meet some fellow hunters/nodakoutdoors members. Good luck to all


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

check in 6am sign up and go

The hotel is the aj's will post number tommorow


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

AJ'S Motel (701)547-3893


----------



## castiron (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you sir


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

1st place Derrick Peterson and Eric Polries 4 coyotes
2nd place Andrew Rieger and David Arnold 2 coyotes ! fox 
3rd Placde Chris Werlinger and Mike Gregg 2 coyotes
4th pace Kelly Hamre and Jesses Hermanson 2coyotes
5th Place Jerry Schuh and Bob Schell 2 coyotes

Big Dog Brandon Kolstad and matt Ystaas 33 lbs
Little Dog Brian Miller and Seth Schutz 18lbs

12 Teams 15 coyotes shot and over 100 seen


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you To all that came hope you all had a good time and see you again next year :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As always, you put on a heck of a good tournament!

Met some good people, had some great food, some laughs, and hunted the best country in ND!

Papapete and I had our best day of calling that we have had for a few years. Quit a memorable day for us, especially being our first full day of calling for this year.

For those that aren't aware...coyoteman is also one hell of a singer! :beer:

Coyoteman here is a picture for you. We will see how long it takes before she takes it down


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks good


----------

